# Has anyone had the Equibiome test done?



## mezereon (28 October 2020)

Hi, as title please.  Despite a brief improvement (couple of weeks) in summer, Fergus' diarrhoea is still there and he's deteriorating again - not scouring yet but definitely really sloppy cow pats.  In desperation, I'm considering getting the Equibiome test done and just wondering if anyone has had it done and could tell me whether it's worth it?  Does it give you information to work with? Thanks


----------



## SEL (28 October 2020)

I did back in 2018 and although the reports have improved since then you are basically given quite a lot of data then left to sift through it on your own. Specific advice like you need isn't really there although you can pay extra for a test that looks at pathogenic bacteria and that thought to be involved in grass sickness.

Incredibly useful for a friend who has a mare with recurring laminitis - it showed the horse had an incredibly low level of any good bacteria. Basically a major part of her immune system was stuffed. She's had 3 tests since and seen gradual improvement.

It's interesting and i think in a few years we'll understand a lot more about cause and effect, but right now still in its infancy. That's not to say don't do it - it may be that part of the puzzle you need - but don't expect clear answers or a quick fix


----------



## mezereon (28 October 2020)

SEL said:



			I did back in 2018 and although the reports have improved since then you are basically given quite a lot of data then left to sift through it on your own. Specific advice like you need isn't really there although you can pay extra for a test that looks at pathogenic bacteria and that thought to be involved in grass sickness.

Incredibly useful for a friend who has a mare with recurring laminitis - it showed the horse had an incredibly low level of any good bacteria. Basically a major part of her immune system was stuffed. She's had 3 tests since and seen gradual improvement.

It's interesting and i think in a few years we'll understand a lot more about cause and effect, but right now still in its infancy. That's not to say don't do it - it may be that part of the puzzle you need - but don't expect clear answers or a quick fix
		
Click to expand...

. Thanks SEL, that's what I was worrying about. Seems a lot to pay just for data and no help with interpretation but I still think I might have to do it. Much appreciated.


----------



## SEL (29 October 2020)

mezereon said:



			. Thanks SEL, that's what I was worrying about. Seems a lot to pay just for data and no help with interpretation but I still think I might have to do it. Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

There's a FB group you can join once you've had the report which is full of "been there, tried this" owners - lots of great advice on all sorts of problems.


----------



## cauda equina (29 October 2020)

I'm interested in Equibiome due to having an atypical laminitic (am suspicious that it might be at least partly due to hind gut flora) but I'm a bit put off as the test is expensive and the results seem rather opaque and designed to make you buy the 'cure' from the same company


----------



## mezereon (29 October 2020)

cauda equina said:



			I'm interested in Equibiome due to having an atypical laminitic (am suspicious that it might be at least partly due to hind gut flora) but I'm a bit put off as the test is expensive and the results seem rather opaque and designed to make you buy the 'cure' from the same company
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  I think we've exhausted all other avenues though and have already spent an absolute fortune, so.......I know how you feel though.


----------



## SEL (29 October 2020)

cauda equina said:



			I'm interested in Equibiome due to having an atypical laminitic (am suspicious that it might be at least partly due to hind gut flora) but I'm a bit put off as the test is expensive and the results seem rather opaque and designed to make you buy the 'cure' from the same company
		
Click to expand...

Actually for an atypical laminitic I'd probably say its worth a shot because that's what my friend was faced with! She didn't use the Equibiome supplements and actually a lot of people don't - the FB page set up for people who have had the test isn't run by the Equibiome crowd so people discuss all kinds of supplements on there. It isn't a quick fix though, so even if you had the test then getting on top of anything its highlighted is a really long journey.


----------



## mezereon (29 October 2020)

Just had a look at the Equibiome website and it does now say "The Equibiome report will tell you how and what to feed to increase overall health by improving the good gut bacteria" so perhaps they now give more help with the interpretation.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 December 2020)

mezereon said:



			Just had a look at the Equibiome website and it does now say "The Equibiome report will tell you how and what to feed to increase overall health by improving the good gut bacteria" so perhaps they now give more help with the interpretation.
		
Click to expand...

Bumping this because I have been recommended by an equine vet to get my mare’s poo flora assessed by Equibiome. Mare has hind gut issues which are now fairly well managed, but she can still get reactive to, for instance, changes in grass growth.

Vet knows of several horses which have responded very favourably to  diet tweaks suggested after the test. It’s £150, eek, but I’m going to go for it.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2020)

I will be interested to hear how it goes .


----------



## cauda equina (17 December 2020)

Me too
I'm still considering it as I can't understand why a good weight rising 4yo would get laminitis on the same grass that an overweight cob ate with no problems


----------



## GinaGeo (17 December 2020)

I never actually bit the bullet and got the test done on my allergic to life horse, who's immune system didn't seem to functioning right. 

I did and still do use their Prebiotic which has done a brilliant job and is the only thing that keep him hive free. If that hadn't work the Equibiome Test would have been next on the my "to try" list...

Interested to hear how you get on...


----------



## FFAQ (17 December 2020)

I have a couple of clients who have done it and the horses have significantly improved following the diet tweaks. The reports are lengthy, but these days they tell you what to give and then offer you the biome food so you do have the alternative of sourcing the items yourself.


----------



## SEL (17 December 2020)

I've seen some of the more recent reports and the quality is a lot better. My friend with the ongoing laminitis issues (horse off grass) has about 3 tests now and the changes in the biome are fascinating. 

Good to hear a vet is recommending it!


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 December 2020)

Faecal test kit duly ordered. Rather than get the poo sample caught up in the Christmas post and lab down time over Christmas/New Year, I’ll wait til early Jan and send it in then. Then it’ll be a bit of a wait for the results.

*DNA extraction and analysis is complex please allow 8-10 weeks from the time we receive your sample to receipt of results by email. *

It will be interesting to see what it shows up. Chiro vet said that many vets still have mixed views on it, but she’s seen for herself the improvement in her clients’ horses. My mare has already been scoped for foregut ulcers, which came back clear (to everyone’s surprise), and regular vet suggested putting her on Succeed supplement to support her hind gut. Since going on Succeed she has drastically improved, but can still get a bit niggly to groom, rug etc at times, like now. She’s very sensitive to feed changes.

I’m glad that Equibiome offer much better interpretation of results and follow on diet advice now, that’s a big improvement.

I will report back later whether good, bad or indifferent, but it’s going to be a few weeks yet.


----------



## PurBee (17 December 2020)

I did a similar test for myself costing 300 quid. DNA sequencing of poop!

I got a very long list of bacteria, with % detected. The info on what many of the bacteria actually are and do is in its infancy so really i didnt glean much from it due to this.

Despite the company saying ‘no info on this bacteria’ - and i googled loads of them to find out more and drew a blank mostly - they did add a diet and supplement regime anyway....based on what i dont know - but i was already eating and taking a broad supplement regime anyway.

All i came away with was deciding to continue with a treatment plan i was already doing - and taking an assortment of beneficial bowel bacteria!

So although its a really indepth test, due to lack of info and therefore ‘science fact based’ interpretation, i felt i wasted 300 quid that i couldve spent on excellent quality probiotics and more supplements.


I didnt know the industry was now offering this for horses. I guess if youve got a really ill horse with severe digestive issues it’ll be revealing, but the treatment plan seems to be the same - give loads of different kinds of beneficial bacteria to help repopulate the gut.

As an aside....the only time my horses had really bad loose poop..(.I'm avoiding spelling dye-a-rea!) - was when he was on a forage source that had a hefty amount of NPK applied. High nitrogen/nitrates can cause a horse to produce cow pats! Once i changed forage the problem resolved.
It’s generally forage from large forage companies producing ryegrass heavy haylage, than in meadow hays you’d get from a small local farmer.
Also high magnesium intake can cause very loose stools too. In humans aswell as horses. Its worth reducing the mag. if the horse is on it as a separate supplement.


----------



## ycbm (17 December 2020)

I would like to know how tailored the proposed diet changes are.  Are they really any different for one horse than another? 
.


----------



## Andalucian (19 December 2020)

I did it with one of mine 2 years ago, such technical, scientific report I was left reeling.  Honestly, it may be of use, but be prepared to need a science degree to interpret it and not feel completely overwhelmed by it.....as I was.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2020)

Andalucian said:



			I did it with one of mine 2 years ago, such technical, scientific report I was left reeling.  Honestly, it may be of use, but be prepared to need a science degree to interpret it and not feel completely overwhelmed by it.....as I was.
		
Click to expand...

The reports now apparently, and thankfully, come with dietary advice.

The results have been so beneficial that vet’s clients haven’t bothered to go on and get follow up faecal analyses done. Job done for them.

We’ve gone as far as we can by the conventional vet and management route, so IMHO it’s worth a go for this mare.


----------



## brighteyes (19 December 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Me too
I'm still considering it as I can't understand why a good weight rising 4yo would get laminitis on the same grass that an overweight cob ate with no problems
		
Click to expand...

Inherited/congenital EMS?


----------



## cauda equina (20 December 2020)

Oh dear - I didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## SEL (20 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			I would like to know how tailored the proposed diet changes are.  Are they really any different for one horse than another?
.
		
Click to expand...

It's more "you're horse has too much or too little of a certain bacteria compared to average so try feeding X" rather than a bespoke plan per se.

The friend I know with the odd laminitis case (been off grass for years, still gets it) spent a year feeding various mixes of herbs & plants which have compounds in them designed to address certain deficiencies in the biome. She's tested a few times and seen huge improvement and is finally seeing improvement in the mare's feet.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 December 2020)

Adding certain herbs to the diet post results to encourage growth of specific beneficial bacteria was mentioned - I think oregano was one herb to be recommended? Very dependent on the individual results, though.

Sounds rather wacky, doesn’t it, but the horses all improved 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## ycbm (20 December 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Oh dear - I didn't know there was such a thing 

Click to expand...


Unfortunately yes.  I had a mini who was already showing foot inflammation with a red ring at the coronet at two and unable to eat any grass at all by four. Never fat. 
.


----------



## cauda equina (20 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Unfortunately yes.  I had a mini who was already showing foot inflammation with a red ring at the coronet at two and unable to eat any grass at all by four. Never fat.
.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger! I did ask my vet at the time if it was worth looking for an underlying cause, but she said there was no point as it wouldn't change the management



SEL said:



			It's more "you're horse has too much or too little of a certain bacteria compared to average so try feeding X" rather than a bespoke plan per se.

The friend I know with the odd laminitis case (been off grass for years, still gets it) spent a year feeding various mixes of herbs & plants which have compounds in them designed to address certain deficiencies in the biome. She's tested a few times and seen huge improvement and is finally seeing improvement in the mare's feet.
		
Click to expand...

I read something on Kentucky Equine Research's website (they make EquiShure) about how horses prone to laminitis may have too many lactate-producing bacteria in the hindgut, and too few lactate utilising ones.
That sounds perfectly reasonable to me but I'm slightly suspicious as I haven't been able to find anything linking microbiomes to laminitis anywhere other than on the websites of companies who sell stuff to fix microbiomes


----------



## mezereon (18 January 2021)

Quick update for those wondering about the Equibiome test.  I've just had Fergus' results back and it all seems to make good sense.  The report explained the effect of the various imbalances in bacteria and provided specific advice on how to improve things.  Most involved their own Biome foods (which I guess are tailored toward likely known issues) but not all - some general over the counter things were suggested too.  Hope that helps and good luck - sadly my beautiful boy didn't make it and was put to sleep on January 8th.


----------



## cauda equina (18 January 2021)

So sorry to hear that, poor boy x


----------



## SEL (18 January 2021)

mezereon said:



			Quick update for those wondering about the Equibiome test.  I've just had Fergus' results back and it all seems to make good sense.  The report explained the effect of the various imbalances in bacteria and provided specific advice on how to improve things.  Most involved their own Biome foods (which I guess are tailored toward likely known issues) but not all - some general over the counter things were suggested too.  Hope that helps and good luck - sadly my beautiful boy didn't make it and was put to sleep on January 8th.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry. Hopefully not sounding insensitive here but the researchers have been very interested in the outcomes of those horses who has tests when they were seriously ill.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2021)

I didn't get around to sending my hind gut acidosis mare's poo sample for a while 'cos I'm a forgetful idiot, but I did eventually, and have today got her 32 page equibiome report back.

As suspected, she is way out of kilter  in a number of areas. This despite careful feeding and being on Succeed supplement.

I will be implementing the dietary changes recommended, inc buying the equibiome supplements. As per my earlier post, it was my chiro vet who recommended that I ran the test.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2021)

This is the owner's summary. They also offer, and I have requested, a report tailored for vets which I will pass on to my vets.


----------



## PurBee (11 May 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			This is the owner's summary. They also offer, and I have requested, a report tailored for vets which I will pass on to my vets.
View attachment 71698

Click to expand...

Will be interesting to know your progress with this TP as you implement the foods for the targeted species, and the changes you observe in your horse’s behaviour/physique.

It makes sense that a ems/fat/lami horse would have issues digesting sugars when out grazing at springtime, if theyve spent most of the winter eating mostly soaked hay Leached of sugars. Hence the sudden gut distress of (relatively) lots of grass in spring, and footiness due to the gut simply not having the bacteria present to digest sugars because they’re purposely fed a very low sugar diet. 
Then i presume, those extra calories not digested by bacteria have to go somewhere so will likely get shunted by the liver onto the body as ‘calorie storage’, and the horse will get fatter....while owners tear their hair out!

So perhaps another angle needs to be looked at with ems etc - increasing gut microbes that digest sugars and therefore the body is able to USE them as fuel, rather than the body storing the undigested sugars as fat...?
Then we can throw away grazing muzzles, starvation paddocks, soaking hay and other methods to try to restrict horse access to sugars. Of course very high sugar foods are standard to be avoided for most horses, like hybridized ryegrass species, but we’ve got to the point in the equine world where literally feeding anything to ems types results in weight gain/very hard to shift weight, even if cardboard could be fed.

IF the cause is gut biome imbalance, then having plenty of carb-digesting bacteria in the gut, should actually help ems/fat/lami types and free owners of a gruelling upkeep regime, while also helping the horse naturally lose weight.

I wonder what the average stats are for gut biome carb-digesting bacteria of ems/lami type horses?


----------



## maddielove (11 May 2021)

Really interesting to see this pop up today, I received my mares results yesterday and they have very similar results, the next steps are pretty much the same. Only one of her figures in part one of the report were in the correct range!
Herbs are on order and will order the biome foods once I'm finished my current bag of their general probiotic. Trying to work out the best source for some of the other reccommended additions and it looks like it'll take a bit of searching to get it right.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2021)

My non horsey OH looked at my mare's results and said that it was as if she had turned up for the exam on time, written her name clearly on the exam paper and then left the rest of it blank!

She has far too many of some bacteria, and nowhere near enough or none of others.

I've been feeding her the equibiome prebiotic since early March when I sent her poo sample off, and she does already seem more settled at what would normally be a very tricky time of year for her with the spring grass coming through.


----------



## cauda equina (12 May 2021)

Human microbiomes are becoming more widely studied and I hope the same will happen for horses
Basically what's in our guts is a whole separate living thing and it makes complete sense to look after it

I'm still tempted to get my young laminitic done but some of the advice looks a bit odd (eg feed nuts - which nuts and how much? Are nuts even safe for horses?)


----------



## maddielove (12 May 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			I've been feeding her the equibiome prebiotic since early March when I sent her poo sample off, and she does already seem more settled at what would normally be a very tricky time of year for her with the spring grass coming through.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on to my second bag and would say my mare has also handled the spring grass much better too, I also started feeding Relyne a few weeks after I started the probiotic so hard to tell which is making the most difference but I've been able to get on top of her feacal water issue that has cropped up ever spring for the last 5 years. Gives me confidence that the biome foods should be pretty effective.



cauda equina said:



			I'm still tempted to get my young laminitic done but some of the advice looks a bit odd (eg feed nuts - which nuts and how much? Are nuts even safe for horses?)
		
Click to expand...

This is the bit I am needing to drop them an email for some clarification on, not specifically about nuts but they have recommended feeding Oil of Myrtle an antimicrobial which believe is an essential oil and I am struggling to work out the safest way to feed essential oils. There are also recommendations for some things like grapeseed/quercetin/blueberry extract which seem to exist commonly as human supplements but no idea how much you would need to feed a horse to be effective.


----------



## PurBee (12 May 2021)

It does seem their suggestions for supplements to increase bacteria that are lacking as shown in the biome test, like nuts, blueberries etc, are foods recommended for human gut biome balance. So perhaps they’re using human biome research and solutions, due to equine volume of research in this area being limited?

It would be a case of researching the bacteria lacking, and finding a whole list of foods that supply that - then pick from the list the ones more suited to horses.
Nuts were suggested for supplying polyphenols, yet also herbs were listed too to supply those, so we would choose herbs for horses as being more suitable, than nuts and beans.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2021)

Promising results after less than a month on the equibiome feed programme recommended for my mare. Particularly so bearing in mind the richness of the grass growth at the moment, as grass is a trigger.

She is moving more freely, swinging through her back, and is using herself better. Her temperament has improved.

The chiro vet was out yesterday and noted these improvements, and also on how much more accepting of the treatment she was than before. She used to guard herself against them. Her SI area, which in the past has been locked solid, was especially free and boingy. So while she needed a few tweaks, it was nothing like what she used to need, and she enjoyed them. She just seems happier.

So still early days, but promising.


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2021)

Loving the boingy SI, is that a technical term,  TP 😁  ?


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2021)

Boingy SI is indeed a highly technical term 🤣!

Wish I'd videoed it. Chiro vet pressed down on the SI area in that special chiro vet way to assess it, and the mare's quarters were springing freely up and down. Horse perfectly happy.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 June 2021)

Caught up with my regular vet (as opposed to chiro vet) yesterday when she came out for annual flu jabs and health checks. I'd sent my mare's equibiome report onto her, but haven't seen her in person for a while.

She is familar with the test already and has had good results using the suggested post test dietary changes/supplements in horses with persistent diarrhoea. 

So it's becoming more mainstream than I initially thought.


----------



## PurBee (17 June 2021)

Great to hear the results are showing for your horse. 

How much does the test currently cost?
Human similar testing cost me 300 a few yrs ago… not sure of prices now.

If the cost of the horse test was 100 or lower, then it would be handy to have it done every switch in seasonal routine/feeds. The biome are a snapshot in time result, and the types and levels of bacteria are always changing when seasonal food type/time management changes, so for it to be affordable as a test to have done for winter, then midsummer…we can more easily know the differences in our individual horses gut on the routine we have for them, and then really tailor-make the supplements seasonally.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 June 2021)

The test costs £152.

https://www.equibiome.org/product-page/copy-of-equibiome-fecal-test-kit

They recommend a follow up test 6-12 months after putting the dietary changes in place.


----------



## PurBee (17 June 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			The test costs £152.

https://www.equibiome.org/product-page/copy-of-equibiome-fecal-test-kit

They recommend a follow up test 6-12 months after putting the dietary changes in place.
		
Click to expand...

well thats reasonable considering it's a fairly new thing. Worth doing twice a year for that price, as its easy to spend 300 per yr on hit-and-miss fingers-crossed supplements!
Thanks for the link tp.


----------



## maddielove (17 June 2021)

Good to hear TP things are going well for your Mare! We're 4 weeks on oily herbs and 2 weeks on biome 5, trying to put some time between adding in anything else to see if differences can be put down to specific changes. Not had any cowpats since we started the oily herbs which is good, one other observation is that her crest is quickly disappearing though not in increased work and not decreasing weight elsewhere, wondering if this could be related, it's never been that big but has been stubborn to get rid of. 

Interesting to hear SI issues seem to have improved, my mare has only recently been showing issues here and probably ties in time wise with when I've become more concerned for her gut health and suspected there was something more sinister going on, hopefully these changes will contribute towards helping these issues too, a lot of other factors at play but it all seems to be a very delicate puzzle trying to get her comfortable and hoping guts are the missing link.


----------



## FFAQ (16 February 2022)

Resurecting this thread because I have just had the equibiome results back for my EMS cob. He had the EMS test done 💷💸 so I have been feeding biome foods 1 and 2 (sent with the test kit) since December. 
I've just ordered the next batch of biome foods and a test kit for my mare, but just based on the results from feeding biome foods 1 & 2 i am optimistic. With absolutely no help from me he has lost 40kg and is looking less bloated (the physio even remarked on it the other day).  I haven't been weighing /soaking hay because he's been babysitting my friends horse who has a tendon injury, so they mooch around the yard and school with the stable doors open. My lad gets every other day out in the field when i swap him for another babysitter. 
He certainly seems less obsessed with food and happier in himself. I will post another update after a couple of months on the new biome foods. 

Incidentally, Tiddlypom you mentioned that vets in your area are recommending the test?  Unfortunately, vets in my area are less than enthusiastic, but I know a few people who have done it with good results, so let's hope they start to change their minds soon!


----------



## cauda equina (16 February 2022)

I totally agree about vets changing their minds - doctors are coming round to the idea that the human gut biome is important in health and disease, looking upon it almost as an organ in itself


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 February 2022)

I joined the FB page recently as I am considering testing my EMS pony so while this is an older thread it’s been really interesting to read how the tests and reports have evolved in that space of time and the results people have had with the biome food.


----------



## GinaGeo (16 February 2022)

I'll add an update too. Because I did bite the bullet and get my horse done. 

He had awful allergies  which presented as full body hives. They started when he was a two year old, after a course of antibiotics. And continued to plague him for the following two years. We tried more antibiotics, steroids and ended up testing him for allergies. The result was he was allergic to pretty much everything except grass. Eliminating everything else helped, but didn't solve. The Equibiome Prebiotics helped again, but if I stopped them he'd flare back up. He also presented with Hind Gut discomfort, which improved when on the Prebiotics, but worsened when off them. 

I took the plunge - not long after this thread was started and had the Equibiome test done. Followed their protocols and he still gets the oily herbs now. His skin has cleared up. The Hind Gut issues are a thing of the past and the allergies are no longer present. He can eat Alfalfa, Linseed, Sugar beet and carrots without any negative effects. 

Since then I have had my EMS Connemara tested. He was getting harder and harder to manage. I was having to feed him less and less and work him harder - which is hard as he's a former laminitic and has breathing issues. He did the EMS Protocol and is a reformed fat pony. He can now have free access to netted haylage and doesn't gorge himself silly. The fat pads have melted off and he can be managed like a normal horse. Nothing else has hugely changed. 

I was a sceptic, but have been impressed.


----------



## FFAQ (16 February 2022)

GinaGeo said:



			I'll add an update too. Because I did bite the bullet and get my horse done.

He had awful allergies  which presented as full body hives. They started when he was a two year old, after a course of antibiotics. And continued to plague him for the following two years. We tried more antibiotics, steroids and ended up testing him for allergies. The result was he was allergic to pretty much everything except grass. Eliminating everything else helped, but didn't solve. The Equibiome Prebiotics helped again, but if I stopped them he'd flare back up. He also presented with Hind Gut discomfort, which improved when on the Prebiotics, but worsened when off them.

I took the plunge - not long after this thread was started and had the Equibiome test done. Followed their protocols and he still gets the oily herbs now. His skin has cleared up. The Hind Gut issues are a thing of the past and the allergies are no longer present. He can eat Alfalfa, Linseed, Sugar beet and carrots without any negative effects.

Since then I have had my EMS Connemara tested. He was getting harder and harder to manage. I was having to feed him less and less and work him harder - which is hard as he's a former laminitic and has breathing issues. He did the EMS Protocol and is a reformed fat pony. He can now have free access to netted haylage and doesn't gorge himself silly. The fat pads have melted off and he can be managed like a normal horse. Nothing else has hugely changed.

I was a sceptic, but have been impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic result!  My friend has a pony who is allergic to everything so she did the test nit long after I did. I really hope her pony comes right like yours did!


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 February 2022)

It's really interesting and encouraging to hear how other people's horses are benefiting from the Equibiome test and protocol.

My own mare has continued to do very well following the protocol. She's been on just the maintenance prebiotic biome food 7 since the main course finished in Oct, although I've kept up with the oily herbs and extra dried herbs such as hawthorn, dandelion, cleavers and marigold. I had carried on with the Succeed for a few weeks simply because I had some left, but that finished many months ago.

She had a blip recently when her tense and ratty behaviour returned, and I was disheartened thinking that her hind gut must be playing up again. It turned out that two sarcoids she had near her back end were impinging on each other, and once banded off she reverted back to her former soft self overnight.

I so nearly had this mare put down for her extreme grumpiness before I tried the Equibiome regime .


----------



## Chianti (16 February 2022)

I've just had one done, and got the results, as I've had a pony for a year who clearly has gut issues- ulcers, colic and laminitis. The wording in the report can be a bit ambiguous but I've emailed them a few times and they come back almost immediately with an answer. I'd got to the stage where £152 didn't seem that bad given the vet interventions and amounts I've spent on supplements that don't seem to have helped. I'm pleased I've had it done as I think it gives a way forward.


----------



## Chianti (16 February 2022)

maddielove said:



			I'm on to my second bag and would say my mare has also handled the spring grass much better too, I also started feeding Relyne a few weeks after I started the probiotic so hard to tell which is making the most difference but I've been able to get on top of her feacal water issue that has cropped up ever spring for the last 5 years. Gives me confidence that the biome foods should be pretty effective.



This is the bit I am needing to drop them an email for some clarification on, not specifically about nuts but they have recommended feeding Oil of Myrtle an antimicrobial which believe is an essential oil and I am struggling to work out the safest way to feed essential oils. There are also recommendations for some things like grapeseed/quercetin/blueberry extract which seem to exist commonly as human supplements but no idea how much you would need to feed a horse to be effective.
		
Click to expand...

If you email Sharon will get back to you. I've also got lots of questions for the Facebook group.


----------



## sbloom (16 February 2022)

Really interesting to read, I recommend the test to some customers so it's good to see continued good feedback, there have been one or two not quite so good experiences but they seem to be a while back now.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 February 2022)

Chianti said:



			I'd got to the stage where £152 didn't seem that bad given the vet interventions and amounts I've spent on supplements that don't seem to have helped. I'm pleased I've had it done as I think it gives a way forward.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree.

It's much better to be able to correct the hind gut imbalance and go forward, rather than using sticking plaster techniques to try and correct multiple arising issues, without getting to the bottom of the problem.

Not every horse will turn out to have hind gut issues, but for those that do it can be a game changer.


----------



## maddielove (16 February 2022)

I am still really pleased with the results now we are well in to what was usually a very problematic time of year for my mares guts. First winter in the 6 years I've had her that she has had a clean backside and I am beyond delighted.

She has been on maintenance 7 since the end of summer, I was initially feeding additional oats, oily herbs and sainfoin however she just gets a bit of additional hedgerow herbs now, I think my additional bits were maybe throwing off the goodness of the biome 7. We had a small blip for about 2 1/2 weeks in October where I really worried we were back to square one but a couple of tweaks to her diet (switched to a balancer with a mycosorb a and a tiny amount of psyllium) and it's been fine ever since.

Has anyone tested again to see if there are any improvements in bacteria levels?


----------



## Chianti (16 February 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I fully agree.

It's much better to be able to correct the hind gut imbalance and go forward, rather than using sticking plaster techniques to try and correct multiple arising issues, without getting to the bottom of the problem.

Not every horse will turn out to have hind gut issues, but for those that do it can be a game changer.
		
Click to expand...

My next step is to to try to involve the vet. I'll be interested to see how he responds to it.


----------



## SEL (18 February 2022)

maddielove said:



			I am still really pleased with the results now we are well in to what was usually a very problematic time of year for my mares guts. First winter in the 6 years I've had her that she has had a clean backside and I am beyond delighted.

She has been on maintenance 7 since the end of summer, I was initially feeding additional oats, oily herbs and sainfoin however she just gets a bit of additional hedgerow herbs now, I think my additional bits were maybe throwing off the goodness of the biome 7. We had a small blip for about 2 1/2 weeks in October where I really worried we were back to square one but a couple of tweaks to her diet (switched to a balancer with a mycosorb a and a tiny amount of psyllium) and it's been fine ever since.

Has anyone tested again to see if there are any improvements in bacteria levels?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of friends who retested. I think Carol was hoping to use one of the horses as a case study but sadly it was PTS. That horse was one of the original tests and she had such a low level of bacteria they thought there was something wrong with the sample. Sample was fine and owner put the horse on a herbal protocol with a couple more tests showing the levels of good bacteria increasing well.

The other friend got two young cobs from the same place and they had decent worm burdens. Treated but she was worried about their guts. She's not using Equibiome for re tests because she's found somewhere a bit cheaper but both are showing good steady improvement. The older mare has become a lot less reactive too


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 February 2022)

I haven't retested my mare. I know that I should do, as her first sample was taken 13 months ago, and then the two sets of results could be compared.

I'm not alone, I remember my chiro vet mentioning that other clients haven't gone on to retest either, simply because they've been so pleased with the improvement in their horses that they consider it 'job done'.

There always seems to be something else to spend £150 on...

The first test has saved me well over £150 over a year, though. Not to mention saving the life of the horse, as it was her last chance.


----------



## lynz88 (28 April 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			It's really interesting and encouraging to hear how other people's horses are benefiting from the Equibiome test and protocol.

My own mare has continued to do very well following the protocol. She's been on just the maintenance prebiotic biome food 7 since the main course finished in Oct, although I've kept up with the oily herbs and extra dried herbs such as hawthorn, dandelion, cleavers and marigold. I had carried on with the Succeed for a few weeks simply because I had some left, but that finished many months ago.

She had a blip recently when her tense and ratty behaviour returned, and I was disheartened thinking that her hind gut must be playing up again. It turned out that two sarcoids she had near her back end were impinging on each other, and once banded off she reverted back to her former soft self overnight.

I so nearly had this mare put down for her extreme grumpiness before I tried the Equibiome regime .
		
Click to expand...

Reading this along with my thread from yesterday, it really seems like this is the place to start for mine.  I think ruling in/out hind gut issues for £150 vs the cost of scoping and/or trying GG or any other 'supplements' which won't reach the hind gut and costs significantly more is definitely the place to start given your story of your mare which is sounding fairly familiar.  I get paid tomorrow so will be purchasing just to test and see.  I think £150 in the grand scheme of things is annoying but is peanuts in comparison and is good to see a "sample" of the report you get back.  I'm taking the plunge!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2022)

Another update. Regular vet was out yesterday for annual jabs and health checks.

She stood looking at my mare who has had the Equibiome analysis and follow on protocols, and declared 'She looks healthy now'.

That sums it up. Also, interestingly, this is the first year since she came back off loan 4 years ago that she hasn't thrown up new sarcoids in the spring. According to the vet, it has been a bumper year so far for sarcoids. 

Mare remains on the Equibiome no 7 maintenance supplement, plus oily herbs and hedgerow plants, fed fresh when available, otherwise dry. The other two are getting the same less the supplement.


----------



## lynz88 (15 June 2022)

So funny you mention sarcoids. While I'm waiting for my results, I started feeding the oily herbs - about 6 weeks ago now.  My horse has a sarcoid problem that only started about 2 years ago.  He has a very large raised/flar sarcoid that I've never been able to make go away for the entire 2 years he has had it. Well. In the past 2 weeks I've noticed it has been shrinking away and just this week realized that over 50% of it is completely flat - as if there was never a sarcoid.  Not sure if related but that is the only change I've made while I wait and it hasn't responded to anything to date.


----------



## lynz88 (20 June 2022)

Just got my equibiome test results back.  I have only just skimmed it but in seeing how low he is across the board in his gut bacteria I think explains quite a bit!  On target with very few bacteria.  As I wait to see if I have a flight back to the UK (what a fun game of Russian Roulette these days!) I at least have some reading to do and it seems like a lot to fix


----------



## Chianti (20 June 2022)

lynz88 said:



			Just got my equibiome test results back.  I have only just skimmed it but in seeing how low he is across the board in his gut bacteria I think explains quite a bit!  On target with very few bacteria.  As I wait to see if I have a flight back to the UK (what a fun game of Russian Roulette these days!) I at least have some reading to do and it seems like a lot to fix
		
Click to expand...

Have you joined the Facebook group? It's really useful to be able to ask questions.


----------



## lynz88 (20 June 2022)

I have though am going to email them directly as I've got some questions. Very strangely when I was looking at changing his feed, I was debating adding some oats but wasn't sure and wanted to see how he got on first.  It has been suggested in my report to add a handful or so of bruised oats into his feed.  They also suggested a few of their products which I will look into a bit more as some of them don't say how much to feed or how long the bag lasts and also was suggested to add some hedgerow, polyphenols, and vit B. I'm thinking the oily herbs I am already feeding has the polyphenol in it as it does say all herbs are high in it but am curious about which hedgerow herbs would be good. I see D&H do an herb thing but some of it overlaps with what I already feed as well as his treats from Hilton Herbs (which I've never seen him lllloooovvveee so much - even prefers the herbs over sugary treats).


----------



## MuddyMonster (20 June 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Another update. Regular vet was out yesterday for annual jabs and health checks.

She stood looking at my mare who has had the Equibiome analysis and follow on protocols, and declared 'She looks healthy now'.

That sums it up. Also, interestingly, this is the first year since she came back off loan 4 years ago that she hasn't thrown up new sarcoids in the spring. According to the vet, it has been a bumper year so far for sarcoids. 

Mare remains on the Equibiome no 7 maintenance supplement, plus oily herbs and hedgerow plants, fed fresh when available, otherwise dry. The other two are getting the same less the supplement.
		
Click to expand...

So glad it is going well for you & your mare. 

I think it was you that suggested adding oily herbs to my EMS horse's feed and I must admit, a month or so later I do think he's less bloated after coming in. So thank you for that  

I think I'll start adding D&H hedgerow herbs into the mix & I won't feel so bad about letting him browse and snack on the hedges out hacking! Or maybe I'll start picking from the hedgerow for him out walking 🤣 How much do you feed of the hedgerow herbs out of curiosity? 

I'm half considering trying him on their maintenance supplement but it does say you need to try the others first, so maybe not.

I don't have any major issues - other than him being prone to general metabolic stuff & laminitis etc with his EMS -  I could get him tested I guess just to see but it just feels a bit wasteful at the moment given the current climate.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 June 2022)

MuddyMonster said:



			I think I'll start adding D&H hedgerow herbs into the mix & I won't feel so bad about letting him browse and snack on the hedges out hacking! Or maybe I'll start picking from the hedgerow for him out walking 🤣 How much do you feed of the hedgerow herbs out of curiosity?
		
Click to expand...

Fresh herbs?

Not very scientific! About a heaped wheelbarrow full of cleavers and nettles between 3 neds, with more cleavers than nettles, and allowed to wilt down overnight. It shrinks down dramatically. Each horse can munch through their daily ration in less than 10 mins, so I reckon it's not much different or less compared to what they would eat given free access to them growing fresh.

ETA About this much per day between 3, the cat is checking up on the quantities! This is my knackered garden seat herb drying bench.




You can feed the Equibiome prebiotic long term without the horse having been tested. I have the two non-tested ones on that.


----------



## MuddyMonster (21 June 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			Fresh herbs?

Not very scientific! About a heaped wheelbarrow full of cleavers and nettles between 3 neds, with more cleavers than nettles, and allowed to wilt down overnight. It shrinks down dramatically. Each horse can munch through their daily ration in less than 10 mins, so I reckon it's not much different or less compared to what they would eat given free access to them growing fresh.

ETA About this much per day between 3, the cat is checking up on the quantities! This is my knackered garden seat herb drying bench.

View attachment 94610


You can feed the Equibiome prebiotic long term without the horse having been tested. I have the two non-tested ones on that.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you do much! That's really helpful, looking at yours I suspect I could still feed more hedgerow herbs so might try increasing again. Handy to know about the pre-biotic too, I'll look into that one 

Love the feline quantity checker too!


----------



## lynz88 (21 June 2022)

TP. I just went back on this thread and just realized your horse has very similar results to mine that you've shared.  I also had the same recommendations, actually.  Funny because I remember mentioning that our horses seemed to have similar clinical signs...I am hopeful!  Maybe I just follow your plan 😁🙂


----------



## Miss_Millie (7 September 2022)

Bumping up this thread again as I have recently ordered the test. Looking forward to getting my mare's results...how is everyone finding the recommended supplementation long-term, are you still seeing good health in your horses?


----------



## Chianti (7 September 2022)

My pony is now just on their No7 supplement. It's been nearly a year since his last test so I've just sent off another sample to have him retested. He sems much happier in himself but - he has a completely different lifestyle now as he's out on a track rather than being in a relatively small paddock. I followed most of the protocol but not all of it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2022)

My mare has been on the Biome food no 7 maintenance supplement since last autumn  after finishing her approx 5 months worth post results course of other numbered Biome supplements. She has maintained the improvement.

She will stay on Biome food 7 plus her wide range of herbs indefinitely now.

I really ought to get her retested for interest's sake, but haven't as yet. Her original results came back in May '21.


----------



## sbloom (8 September 2022)

I was with an equine physio yesterday, fitting her saddle, and she said that the test and the ulcer supplement was brilliant for her horse, she's very against scoping and omeprazole etc, similar to me (I think they cause as many issues as they solve in so many cases) but that the EquiBiome approach was incredibly effective.


----------



## cauda equina (8 September 2022)

IMO the great thing about optimising your horse's gut flora is that it's more likely to the root of the problems, rather than just treating the symptoms which may be ulcers or something else


----------



## Miss_Millie (8 September 2022)

Thanks everyone, this sounds very promising. Can't wait to get my mare's results back soon!


----------



## SEL (8 September 2022)

Miss_Millie said:



			Bumping up this thread again as I have recently ordered the test. Looking forward to getting my mare's results...how is everyone finding the recommended supplementation long-term, are you still seeing good health in your horses?
		
Click to expand...

My big mare was one of the first tested (2017 I think) and I've got quite lazy about feeding herbs - but she has great hay and an amazing hedge to browse on. Probably took a year for her gut to really show changes but it's never reverted back to the cow pat, ulcery mess that she was thankfully.


----------



## LJF0664 (26 September 2022)

I've just bitten the bullet and ordered the test after reading the reviews on this thread. Its expensive, but I can't find a negative review, and will hopefully work out cheaper than trial and error on different supplements! My mare is really sensitive below the stifle on her right side, which makes me think hind gut issues, but doesn't really show any other classic ulcer symptoms, so scoping feels like unnecessary stress.


----------



## stangs (26 September 2022)

Is anyone else having issue with the website? I went to go order a kit today, but server seems to be down.


----------



## Dru (9 October 2022)

Based on this thread I've just ordered the test kit. I am at the point of considering PTS for my mare as she keeps getting ulcers and I just can't afford to treat them again. She was treated in spring, scoped clear but already showing signs they have returned. Fingers crossed it helps her.


----------



## Chianti (9 October 2022)

Dru said:



			Based on this thread I've just ordered the test kit. I am at the point of considering PTS for my mare as she keeps getting ulcers and I just can't afford to treat them again. She was treated in spring, scoped clear but already showing signs they have returned. Fingers crossed it helps her.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it helps. Have you worked out what might be causing them? My pony got them twice. The first time I thought was because he wasn't getting enough fiber at the yard we were on then. I thought I'd got that dealt with but he got them again not long after he'd been scoped almost clear. The only thing I could think was that he'd been stressed by the treatments and by changes to the paddock he was in and field companions. We moved yards and it took over a year for me to think he's OK.


----------



## Dru (9 October 2022)

She's had them many times in the 5 years I've owned her. First time probably stress from coming over from Ireland and a couple of yard moves. Then she broke her leg and was treated on and off for about a year so attributed that to pain/stress/box rest. Then had 2 clear years before she was diagnosed with arthritic hocks and was treated again so that was probs pain related.

Then moved yards so she could have 24/7 summer turnout but she never settled there (I treated her with Abler during this period)  and also had her hocks fused whilst there so when I moved yards again in March she was immediately scoped and treated again.

Current yard is chill, I've massively reduced her workload, don't take her to any events etc so I don't think she's stressed but as of a couple of weeks ago the ulcer symptoms have come back. She has to have the injections rather than paste so it's about £4k every time I treat her, which just isn't sustainable. I'm not having her scoped again.

I'm going to get the vet out to check her hocks again but I'm not prepared to throw more £ at her or put her through another rehab so this is a final attempt to resolve it within a reasonable budget.


----------



## lynz88 (9 October 2022)

Dru - I hope it works out for you because I was at a point of PTS as well. I haven't strictly followed their advice but we are leaps and bounds better so I'm going with it for now....


----------



## Dru (17 October 2022)

Posted off the poop today. Paid for the £25 extra test too despite having no clue what it's for!


----------



## Dru (3 December 2022)

Does it take the full 10 weeks to get results back? Coming up to 7 weeks for me now.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 December 2022)

It was maybe 9 weeks for my results to come back. I fully sympathise with your impatience to find out what they are...

Another positive difference following my mare's Equibiome testing and results. Prior to that, I had identified that she was very sensitive to certain foods, micronised linseed being one of them. I had to take great care that any feed balancers didn't contain any linseed, and many of them do.

My other 2 are on micronised linseed, and I can't quite remember why I tried my sensitive one back on it, but she's getting a mugful twice a day like the others, has been for months and is grand on it. Very interesting, I thought, that she can now cope with linseed whereas before even a tiny quantity sent her uber grumpy.


----------



## cauda equina (3 December 2022)

It would make sense that she couldn't handle certain foods if she didn't have the intestinal wherewithal to deal with them

I wonder if the apparent increase in horses with dietary sensitivities is at least partly related to problems with gut flora


----------



## PurBee (3 December 2022)

Dru said:



			She's had them many times in the 5 years I've owned her. First time probably stress from coming over from Ireland and a couple of yard moves. Then she broke her leg and was treated on and off for about a year so attributed that to pain/stress/box rest. Then had 2 clear years before she was diagnosed with arthritic hocks and was treated again so that was probs pain related.

Then moved yards so she could have 24/7 summer turnout but she never settled there (I treated her with Abler during this period)  and also had her hocks fused whilst there so when I moved yards again in March she was immediately scoped and treated again.

Current yard is chill, I've massively reduced her workload, don't take her to any events etc so I don't think she's stressed but as of a couple of weeks ago the ulcer symptoms have come back. She has to have the injections rather than paste so it's about £4k every time I treat her, which just isn't sustainable. I'm not having her scoped again.

I'm going to get the vet out to check her hocks again but I'm not prepared to throw more £ at her or put her through another rehab so this is a final attempt to resolve it within a reasonable budget.
		
Click to expand...

As a last ditch attempt with such a history of ulcers, have you tried l-glutamine? Its an amino acid that helps to heal the lining of the gut and is widely studied in humans for stomach ulcer repair, but not in horses, although there’s a few articles about its gut protective role in the horse world.

I’d use a hefty dose of glutamine for ulcers - study shows that 25-30g is tolerated well by human athletes so that gives the idea of dose a horse could handle. Humans usually for nutritional top-up take 1-3g, boby-builders take higher doses, as it repairs muscles fast too….its a very good ‘repairing’ amino acid for various cellular processes. So, a horse could easily take 10-20 - but in a recurring ulcer case id be likely to maintain a high dose for a while. Start off with 5g a few days, then 10g….working up to at least 20g+ As maintenance dose.

As last ditch attempt as youre on the edge of pts, understandably, i’d try that, and turn the horse away to complete stress-free turn-out, for half a year, plenty of low carb fresh hay, bucket feed with minerals and glutamine added.

There’s a few supplements for coating the guts like aloe vera, slippery elm, and other mucilaginous herbs, but if i had to choose just one, i’d go with glutamine as it repairs cells in a variety of ways that the other supps havent had studied.

https://ojs.bilpublishing.com/index.php/vsr/article/view/1619

https://www.succeed-equine.com/education/l-glutamine-for-horses/

Phospholipids from lecithin supplementation is also another potent nutrient key for helping healing ulcers:

https://sbsequine.com/equine-gastric-ulcers/


----------



## Dru (3 December 2022)

It's on my list. I've just today started her on Ron Fields, next on list is ReyleneGI as there is a published study backing its ingredients up as a treatment option. Once I have the equibiome results, assuming they show major issues, I'll probably treat one final time with Abler to give her a final shot with the equibiome advice. I think it's probably unfair to expect a supplement to treat ulcers so just trying to make her comfortable until the results are back. She's so bad right now I can't even touch her to groom without her biting/kicking.


----------



## lynz88 (3 December 2022)

I think I waited 7 or 8 weeks for mine.

I've put mine on the Ron Fields stuff. Doesn't seem to do anything for his winter grumpies BUT he has become even more relaxed in his back and someone just the other day commented on how shiny he is with his winter fur.  Chiro was out on Tues and couldn't believe he is actually carrying himself and said he is so much better in his back in general.


----------



## Dru (11 December 2022)

My report has arrived.  Overall she's pretty close to target for most categories and her gut is classed as stable overall in the new report format. The only things flagged are low biome diversity, very low prevotella (which could be contributing to acidosis, which matches her symptoms) and in the pathogens section she has sky high levels of leptospira as well as slightly too high levels for 3 other things. The advice given is that if any of those are high I should seek vet advice, which is a bit alarming. 

Joined the results lounge and the general consensus seems to be that it's a load of twaddle. I was also advised to use biome foods #2, 3, 6 and 7 but #3 doesn't exist yet! 

Fortunately, I've had her on Ron Fields Pre-Ulc for a week and it does seem to have had a positive impact on her. I was able to groom her this weekend for the first time in weeks and even rode her briefly today at walk. Will keep her on it until it runs out but I've ordered a full treatment dose of Abler as it was just too much seeing her so bad when I know I can fix it, at least temporarily.


----------



## cauda equina (11 December 2022)

The main thing reading Equibiome's advice is that you should aim to feed a variety of things - different grass species, hedge pickings, 'weeds' - which is what the human gut experts say - I'm thinking of Dr Tim Spector saying you should aim to eat 30 different plants per week
I wonder if the different Biome Foods are absolutely necessary and if the same results could be acheived just by increasing variety


----------



## Dru (11 December 2022)

I think that's exactly the point. They even say that the foods are an alternative to sourcing more variety e.g. #2 is instead of oily herbs. The reality is that for those of us on livery we don't have the option to reseed fields with more variety and may not have access to hedges etc.


----------



## SEL (11 December 2022)

Dru said:



			My report has arrived.  Overall she's pretty close to target for most categories and her gut is classed as stable overall in the new report format. The only things flagged are low biome diversity, very low prevotella (which could be contributing to acidosis, which matches her symptoms) and in the pathogens section she has sky high levels of leptospira as well as slightly too high levels for 3 other things. The advice given is that if any of those are high I should seek vet advice, which is a bit alarming.

Joined the results lounge and the general consensus seems to be that it's a load of twaddle. I was also advised to use biome foods #2, 3, 6 and 7 but #3 doesn't exist yet!

Fortunately, I've had her on Ron Fields Pre-Ulc for a week and it does seem to have had a positive impact on her. I was able to groom her this weekend for the first time in weeks and even rode her briefly today at walk. Will keep her on it until it runs out but I've ordered a full treatment dose of Abler as it was just too much seeing her so bad when I know I can fix it, at least temporarily.
		
Click to expand...

Which bits are supposed to be twaddle? I was one of the early test people and found the pathogen report (which was free then) the most useful bit. I tested off the back of some raised liver enzymes which we didn't know the reason for. Mine had high lepto and high borrellia. I couldn't persuade the vet to test for Lyme because we're not in a high risk area and Carol at Equibiome had no idea then what level was clinically significant.

I spent about 6 months not just adding Equibiome herbs but also some designed to help the gut and immune system. Never retested so can't tell if the pathogen level changed but liver results finally started to come down and her coat and gut improved.


----------



## Dru (11 December 2022)

Lots of the comments in the lounge question its usefulness as they've seen no difference after using the biome foods. Also comments on the ambiguity of the reports. Mine is the new format and although it's pretty clear it's stripped out the detail you used to get and is contradictory in places. That's just scanning though the most recent ones though, hence the twaddle comment. 

In all honestly I was hoping to have far more of an imbalance as that could at least have potentially explained the recurrent ulcers. I'll wait and see what vet says about the pathogens.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 December 2022)

SEL said:



			Which bits are supposed to be twaddle?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Please do elucidate.

I did follow the given protocol given post results, with were way off scale. Her imbalances were epic .

Not sure that I'd fork out for an expensive test and then be prepared from randomers to believe that the advice given was 'twaddle' without actually first trying to follow that advice.

It has been a life saver for my mare. Next stop was PTS if she didn't improve.


----------



## Dru (11 December 2022)

I didn't say I thought it was nonsense, I said that's the impression that the comments in the lounge gave me of other peoples' opinions.  

I also didn't say I wasn't going to follow the advice, although have to wait for one of the products to exist first. At this point I'll try anything to help my horse.


----------



## PurBee (11 December 2022)

Dru said:



			I didn't say I thought it was nonsense, I said that's the impression that the comments in the lounge gave me of other peoples' opinions.

I also didn't say I wasn't going to follow the advice, although have to wait for one of the products to exist first. At this point I'll try anything to help my horse.
		
Click to expand...

The lepto and pathogens results are revealing and could well be a causal root of your horses issues. I’d follow-up the lepto etc and get those treated/tested by vet, as these type of infections are insidious, causing symptoms easily passed-off as other things. These results help pinpoint targeted treatment.  
I would be chuffed the biome test has picked up this as it gives a clue whereas vet tests are possible for soooo many things, its hard to know where to start, and have a wallet deep enough. 
For just a (relatively) minimal cost it’s given plenty of clues of imbalances to work on.

Worst results are when theres a problem but tests show everything fairly normal…that’s extremely frustrating.


----------



## ycbm (11 December 2022)

Dru said:



			The reality is that for those of us on livery we don't have the option to reseed fields with more variety and may not have access to hedges etc.
		
Click to expand...

We can buy them,  though.  Mine gets a big fistful of 6 hedgerow herbs added to his feed every day.  I buy it from D&H.
.


----------

